# Coyote Hunt Thread 2021



## chase870

1.  Date and Time
2.  Number of Hunters
3.  County and terrain type 
4. Weather and call type and calls used
5.  Weapon and optics
6.  Number heard
7.  Number seen
8.  Number killed


----------



## chase870

1. 6 January 2020
2. 2 Hunters
3. Barrow County pastures and hardwood draws
4. cool light breeze and cloudy Icho Tech call mouth call rabbit distress and howls
5. AR15's with thermal
6.3 different groups were heard
7. 1 seen
8. i killed


----------



## chase870

10 Jan 21
1 Hunter
Barrow County pasture
cold no wind cloudy and dark
AR 15 with Thermal
One group heard
two seen
Zero Killed

Another Fox. Set up on a field and low and behold a fox was mousing on the edge a few lip squeeks and down he went. Be glad when I get these foxs out of the way


----------



## fi8shmasty

Get them Charlie,..?


----------



## chase870

21 Jan 2021
2 hunters
cool no wind and bright moon
AR 15 5.56 both with thermal
Barrow and Jackson county pastures and fields
ICHO TEC call  rabbit distress and coyote vocals
0 heard 
0 seen
0 killed

4 sets in  in two counties two sets on new dirt never hunted before. It was totally dead nothing was moving anywhere.


----------



## GoldDot40

Jan 23 2021
2 hunters
Cool and calm. Bright moon but not full.
AR15 rifles with illuminated reticle optics and green/red lights (really need a thermal)
Franklin Co pasture on a woodline will rolling hills
Electronic call with a spotter call then some distressed rabbits

1 group heard that was very close
0 seen
0 killed

Had a couple of curious foxes come to investigate but the yotes I believe had us pegged. They were in a holler but weren't interested in coming up. Nobody has ever hunted coyotes on this property before and the land owner says they are very active year round. We'll be back.


----------



## chase870

28 Jan 2021
3 Hunters2 AR's with thermal 1 thermal spotting scope
Twiggs / Bleakly county crop fields 
windy with strong gusts of wind bright full moon
ICHO TECH call distress and coyote vocals
2 seen
1 heard 
0 killed

Hunted some new ground last night I have had some success in the wind and full moon in the past just not my ideal conditions to hunt in. The fields in a no kidding farming area will take a bit of getting used to on judging distance. I hunt in some less than ideal weather conditions from time to time and have had some success in the past I figure the yotes live in it so they can be hunted in it


----------



## GoldDot40

Got skunked again...

Jan 30th 2021
2 hunters 1 spectator 
Wilkes Co 1000 acre tract clear cut and open food plots (brother's hunting club)
Cold and calm with a very bright moon, but mostly cloudy.
AR15's with illuminated optics and red spotlights
FoxPro electronic call. Female in heat and rabbit distress 

1 group heard
0 seen
0 killed

Set up on a open food plot and took cover in the edge of a tree line. Sat there for about 2 hours and decided to move. Just as soon as we got to the truck, they started howling and they were quickly moving towards us. We eased back down to where we were and hit the call again...and nothing. Sat there for another 30 min.

Finally decided to move to the opposite side if the property and set up on top of a ridge in a clear cut with the call 75 yards away in a low area between us and the tree line. Ran the call for 2 hours while scanning with our red spotlights. Zero response...from coyotes. Had the owls hollering something fierce though.

We've GOT to get some thermal optics...period.


----------



## sleepr71

GoldDot...did you “Scout” first & find Coyote sign? Lots of Scat,or hear them howling in that area recently? If not...you may not be doing anything WRONG...the Coyotes may just not be there. Some don’t respond,some sneak in quiet,some are lazy & won’t come to you..and sometimes 2-3 will plum run over you to get there?. Don’t get too discouraged...I’ve went home empty handed more times than I care to recall? Before you go spend $2,000 on a Thermal optic...try hunting some that last hour of daylight & the first hour of daylight. They are pretty active then & I’ve killed quite a few from daybreak to 8am.


----------



## chase870

31 Jan 21
2 Hunters Barrow County
AR10   AR15 Both with thermal
pasture and overgrown fields
humid cloudy and cool light to no wind
ICHOTEC call spazy rabbit cotton distress invitation howl kitten cries
0 Heard
2 Seen
0 killed

Not the best weather to hunt misty fog makes for poor picture 
First set had a yote bum rush my buddie, he shot him and we found some hair and blood bad hit. Never found him. Second set yielded nothing. The third set I had one come and hang up he was killable but by the time I got ready to shoot him he moved on not sure what spooked him


----------



## Dusty Roads

GoldDot40 said:


> Got skunked again...
> 
> Jan 30th 2021
> 2 hunters 1 spectator
> Wilkes Co 1000 acre tract clear cut and open food plots (brother's hunting club)
> Cold and calm with a very bright moon, but mostly cloudy.
> AR15's with illuminated optics and red spotlights
> FoxPro electronic call. Female in heat and rabbit distress
> 
> 1 group heard
> 0 seen
> 0 killed
> 
> Set up on a open food plot and took cover in the edge of a tree line. Sat there for about 2 hours and decided to move. Just as soon as we got to the truck, they started howling and they were quickly moving towards us. We eased back down to where we were and hit the call again...and nothing. Sat there for another 30 min.
> 
> Finally decided to move to the opposite side if the property and set up on top of a ridge in a clear cut with the call 75 yards away in a low area between us and the tree line. Ran the call for 2 hours while scanning with our red spotlights. Zero response...from coyotes. Had the owls hollering something fierce though.
> 
> We've GOT to get some thermal optics...period.


ATN  LT is a deal ,go to their website and search refurbished....bought Thor 4 refurbished but I'd swear it's new.Thermal,you'll never look back... Great for security by itself...I have their quick release and remount rail setup.


----------



## GoldDot40

sleepr71 said:


> GoldDot...did you “Scout” first & find Coyote sign? Lots of Scat,or hear them howling in that area recently? If not...you may not be doing anything WRONG...the Coyotes may just not be there. Some don’t respond,some sneak in quiet,some are lazy & won’t come to you..and sometimes 2-3 will plum run over you to get there?. Don’t get too discouraged...I’ve went home empty handed more times than I care to recall? Before you go spend $2,000 on a Thermal optic...try hunting some that last hour of daylight & the first hour of daylight. They are pretty active then & I’ve killed quite a few from daybreak to 8am.


Yeah, nearly everywhere we go are places where they've been spotted on an almost regular basis. The place in Franklin Co belongs to one of my co-workers who says he hears them just about every night. The Wilkes Co land is my brother's hunting land and he's seen them a lot during deer season. 

We get them talking just about every time. We almost KNOW they're there in close proximity, but won't breach the tree line to expose themselves. We're positive we could gain the advantage with thermal optics.


----------



## chase870

GoldDot40 said:


> Yeah, nearly everywhere we go are places where they've been spotted on an almost regular basis. The place in Franklin Co belongs to one of my co-workers who says he hears them just about every night. The Wilkes Co land is my brother's hunting land and he's seen them a lot during deer season.
> 
> We get them talking just about every time. We almost KNOW they're there in close proximity, but won't breach the tree line to expose themselves. We're positive we could gain the advantage with thermal optics.


Thermal is a advantage but do not discount day time hunting. I deer hunt a good bit but I'm not a horn hunter so i call yotes some while deer hunting, especially after the rut. I have called my fair share in during the day time


----------



## chase870

4 Feb 2021
2 hunters AR 15's with thermal
Barrow County pastures and creek bottoms
Bright moon started with little to no wind and the wind picked up as the night went on
ICHOTEC call spazzy rabbit baby cotton tail invite howls and trash talker
4 heard
8 seen
1 killed
Hunted some new ground with a friend of mine that has shown a interest in thermal.
First set called 2 within 50 yards in a ground blind he could not get a clear shot so he watched as I shot the yote hit it yote did the death spin for a couple of turns and then ran off, cool part was he filmed it while it happened. Next set produced nothing and the wind was picking up. Third set I called in a owl  and was about to give up and I noticed a pair sneaking up on us winded us and started to quarter away I woofed at them and the female stopped killed her. 4th set the wind wasn't as bad but still breezy started with the spazzy rabbit and had a pack of 4 sound off was able to get them to show some interest but they would never close the deal. All in all a good night. I only count a kill if I physically find the yote. After reviewing the gun video of the one that ran off I'm pretty sure he is dead.


----------



## chase870

9 Feb 2021
2 Hunters
AR15's with Thermal
Barrow County pastures with cows
cool little to no wind
ICHOTECH call ferral cat and coyte vs. cat cotton tail invite howl and trash talker
9 heard
5 seen
0 killed

Poor shooting Just sad really, really sad. Cat call was on fire tonight. First set single to the cat and a miss, by my friend. Second set cat call and I had one sneak up behind me, got him stopped at a bout 50 yards and missed as well as the 3 follow up shots on the run. While I was busy missing my friend had yotes all over him i have shot 4 times and missed every time and now he has one just walking straight to the call, a smooth miss and the follow up shot too.  So on the way home I stop at a place that almost always produces a yote and sure enough had one come to the cat call but never offered a decent shot untill he was about 200 yards out, and another miss. I cant fault my friend hes just now shooting thermal and there is a bit of a learning curve. I just flat out missed. It was a really sad night.


----------



## Permitchaser

So I have mostly been quail hunting on weekends  I think February is when they start mating. If so it probably time to go


----------



## chase870

16 Feb 2021
2 Hunters
AR10 AR15 both with thermals
Barrow County Pastures
Cold and windy
Icho Tech call cat and rabbit distress invite howls
1 Heard 
2 seen 
1 Killed

First 2 sets produced nothing. The second set I was 20 feet from the truck just crossed the fence and cut the scope on and sure enough seen this female walking across the pasture a few lip squeaks and I put the smack down on her


----------



## chase870

21 Feb 2021
1 hunter AR 10 with thermal
ICHOTEC call feral cat cat vs. yote lone howls simple invite baby cotton tail
Barrow county pasture 
cool cloudy and windy
1 heard 
1 seen 
0 killed

Decided to hunt on the edge of the front. 3 sets heard the yote on the first set never got him to get close enough to see him, second set saw a yote when I walked  in and he disappeared into the thicket on the edge of the field before I could shoot him. Third set was a total waste of time nothing seen nothing heard.


----------



## chase870

24 Feb 2021
2 Hunters
AR 10 AR 15 with thermal
ICHOTEC feral cat baby cotton tail simple invite trash talker lone howls
Morgan County pasture and row crop field
Cool breezy and bright moon
2 groups heard
1 seen
1killed

Went to the farm to pull a trail cam and do a little yote hunting, I  saw this girl on the way in she was walking down the edge of the field. she stopped for a second and that was a second to long. I'd say she is the biggest female I've ever killed no scales to weigh her on but I would put her close to 50 pounds


----------



## Dusty Roads

28Feb(warm 50’s Fannin)
1 hunter
Marlin 22 mag w/tube magazine
No callers/watching field 7am for late night stragglers
Heard 0
Seen 0


----------



## chase870

3 March 2021
1 Hunter
AR 15 with Thermal
ICHOTECH baby cottontail feral cat invite howls 
breezy and dark
0 heard
1 seen 
0 killed

Baby cotton tail had been on for maybe 2 minutes and hear he comes into the wind straight to the call perfect. I'm in the crosswind it cant get any better. He stops  at 100 or so yards. I miis the shot and he bounces off a little and stops I'm fixing to shoot him and the horses in the pasture come running up to see whats going on and spook him. So I wait a bit and let things settle down and called him back with the feral cat call never could get a good shot on him he never broke cover much or offered a good shot. I'll see him again in a few weeks


----------



## sleepr71

That was a big female you killed a few nights ago. She has been eating good..!


----------



## chase870

sleepr71 said:


> That was a big female you killed a few nights ago. She has been eating good..!



I killed one almost that big a few years ago on Thanksgiving day while deer hunting. Kinda makes me wonder about the studies that say our yotes have a good bit of Wolf DNA in them. She was a monster for sure


----------



## chase870

4 March 2021
2 Hunters
AR 15/ AR 10 both with thermal
Barrow County pastures with cows/ hay field with no cows
No clouds windy and cool
ICHOTEC call, baby cottontail feral cat cat vs. coyote and howls
0 heard
1 seen
0 killed

1st set produced nothing not even a dillo. The second set was dead zero nothing at all. As I was walking to get the call I could see something in the tree line behind the truck I walked towards it and sure enough it was a yote. He finally got to where I had a shot so i take it and miss, I think the thermal cut off low battery's I guess. Funny thing about this one is he has a limp and foot problem. I'd guess he has pulled out of a trap somewhere.


----------



## chase870

Almost forgot If you kill one during Turkey season share the details


----------



## Permitchaser

So I went Turkey hunting with my grandson today and shot a Coyote almost 2
We got out at dark 30. Didn’t hear any so as we where moving to a new spot we saw this Coyote in the field coming to our call. We were in full camo  and no wind. I had brought my Savage AR for just this as it was youth day and I couldn’t bring a shotgun
So I dropped down to prone, kept calling with my mouth call, and when she stopped at about 100 yds facing me I shot her with a77gr. Hollow point..DRT
After that we went to another place and saw another coyote. I dropped down again but before I could get the crosshairs on him, he saw something to his right and ran into the woods


----------



## Doug B.

Great job!!


----------



## chase870

Permitchaser said:


> So I went Turkey hunting with my grandson today and shot a Coyote almost 2
> We got out at dark 30. Didn’t hear any so as we where moving to a new spot we saw this Coyote in the field coming to our call. We were in full camo  and no wind. I had brought my Savage AR for just this as it was youth day and I couldn’t bring a shotgun
> So I dropped down to prone, kept calling with my mouth call, and when she stopped at about 100 yds facing me I shot her with a70gr. Hollow point..DRT
> After that we went to another place and saw another coyote. I dropped down again but before I could get the crosshairs on him, he saw something to his right and ran into the woods
> 
> View attachment 1071935



Nice, what county? I have killed a fair number of Yotes Turkey hunting.


----------



## chase870

1.  13 March 2021
2  AR 15 AR 10 both with thermal
3  Barrow County pastures, and power line
4  breezy, fairly bright, and warm
5  Ichotec call baby cotton tail, pup distress, feral cat, invitation howls
6  2 hunters
7  0 heard 
8  1 seen 
9  0 killed

Took my buddie to a place where the 9 O'clock Yote lives. Seen him twice at 9 O'clock give or take a few minutes. I missed him last time so I tell my buddie play baby cotton tail and hes gonna come right here etc. Sure enough here he comes stops at the 140 150 yard marker. Already got target reference points so I know the range tell my buddie and he misses.


----------



## Permitchaser

chase870 said:


> Nice, what county? I have killed a fair number of Yotes Turkey hunting.



Newton County


----------



## chase870

1  14 March 2021
2  2 hunters
3  AR 10 AR 15 with thermal
4  Morgan county Food plots and pasture edges
5  Warm and Breezy
6  ICHOTEC Coyote vs Piglet
7  1 group heard
8  1 seen
9  1 killed

Eased up on a food plot to shoot some pigs and had a pack light up behind us. I let things settle down and got a little closer to the pigs we shot 3 found the first one right where I shot him the other two were hit on the run and made it to the privet hedge, couldnt find them

After we stopped shooting the pigs I looked behind us a got a glimpse of a yote, so after looking for the pigs a bit we go to the next food plot
I used yote vs. piglet and this girl about ran my buddie over. I saw enough piglets in the food plot that I will use that call again real soon


----------



## chase870

21 March 21
1 Hunter
Barrow county woods 
AR 15 with thermal
cool light breeze kinda bright 
ICHOTEC call feral cat, baby cotton tail, spazzy rabbit
0 Heard
2 seen 
2 killed

The yotes had a bad night in the woods. First set was feral cat and baby cotton tail and yielded nothing. walked about a 100 yards and called again had a large thicket close by and a pasture about 150 yards away. Had decieded to call it a night and was picking up the call when I saw the first one went on and shot him while looking for him I had another show up and shot that one too


----------



## chase870

22 March 21
2 Hunters
AR15 AR10 both with thermal
ICHOTEC call
Barrow County old farm overgrown fields and old barns 
Bright moon light breeze warm
2 group heard 1 single heard
zero seen
zero killed

Hunted a old family farm thats overgrown and not farmed anymore sits off a busy highway. Had a group light up on the other side of the highway. They would never cross the Highway I guess traffic was to heavy for them I have called more than one across a highway but not these. Set up a second set on the other end of the farm and had a old Alpha male respond he was down on the river and could have come under the bridge to us but he would never come on


----------



## chase870

23 March 21
2 Hunters
AR 15 with thermal
ICHOTEC Call
Morgan County chicken farm and clear cut
Bright moon and warm light breeze
0 heard
1  seen 
0 killed

New property to hunt kinda just checking it out some the wind was wrong but we had several areas that provided a decent cross wind. On the way in my buddie saw a yout slipping around in the clear cut and took a shot on him says he hit him but we never found him


----------



## chase870

27 March 2021
1 Hunter
AR 15 with thermal
Barrow County pasture and woods old overgrown food plots
Bright moon light breeze
ICHOTECH call baby cotton tail feral cat spazzy rabbit
1 group heard
0 seen
0 killed

Pretty dead last night I hunted a couple of spots that usually produce at least a sighting of a yote and had zero luck. I did manage to hear a group on the last stand thanks to the train. They lit up and howled at the train then shut up.


----------



## GoldDot40

March 26, 2021

2 hunters
AR15's with red lights
Jackson Co farm on a large power line
Then to a Franklin Co farm on a large field
Moon was bright with a mostly clear sky
Fox Pro call distressed cotton tail and some spotter calls.

2 heard
0 seen
0 killed

1 heard in Jackson Co as soon as we set up, but never got response after that. We did have a HUGE owl swoop in and circled several times looking for that dying rabbit. Then some domestic dogs started barking and moving towards our location after about 90 minutes. Decided to leave. This was the 1st time at this place and definitely will return.

Got to Franklin Co around midnight. Got set up and within 10 min, we got what sounded like a lone female barking/yipping. She was pretty close, but down in some bottoms. We cranked up our call with a nearly identical call and had "a conversation" for about 20 minutes back and forth. She eventually lost interest and her barks moved away and eventually stopped. We let it stay quiet for 10 minutes just listening and decided to start with distressed cottontail. Called in another big owl that swooped in for a look then landed in a tree about 20 yards from where the call speaker was.

We decided to move about 100 yards to our North and set up again on a different angle of the bottoms. Started up with the distressed cottontail. That loner returned and started barking/yipping for another 15 minutes. Never could draw it out from it's cover. Eventually got quiet again.

I went today to meet a land owner and toured his 200 acre farm that is slap covered up with coyote, pigs, bobcats, and most anything with a hunting season dedicated to it. He is also a bee keeper with a whole bunch of hive/boxes set up closer to his house and main barn. The cool thing about this property is that it's just 3 miles away from my house. My first impression is just WOW! Beautiful large food plot fields surrounded with woods, a couple of creeks and ponds. The signs of all the everything I wish to shoot was easily seen. Cannot wait to get on this one. Property owner said to shoot all the predators and pigs I saw.


----------



## sleepr71

They can be stubborn sometimes...


----------



## chase870

30 March 2021
Morgan County, food plots, and old cotton field breezy 
light and steady wind
2 Hunters
AR 15's with thermal
ICHOTEC Call baby cotton tail dearth cries  pup cries trash talker
1 group heard
3 seen 
2 killed

Last set in a old cotton field. My buddie sees these two pretty much every morning when taking his son to school, so the last set of the night we pull in set up put baby cotton tail on and presto here they come. I wish that they were all this easy


----------



## Doug B.

Good job!


----------



## chase870

4 April 2021
Morgan County clear cut creek bottom
light to no breeze dark and warm
1 Hunter
AR 15 with thermal
ICHOTEC baby cotton tail and coyote vs. cotton tail
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed

Dead night did manage to sneak up on a pig


----------



## Doug B.

It might have been a dead night, but it wasn't a wasted night!!!!


----------



## chase870

17 April 21
2 Hunters
AR 15 with thermal Remington 700 in 220 Swift with thermal
Jackson County back yard and creek bottom
warm and a light breeze
ICHOTECH Call feral cat coyote vs cat death crys and baby cotton tail
1 heard
1 seen
1 killed

Went to a buddies house and set up on his back porch called for a while and this old girl came easing out of a creek bottom and into the the back yard the 220 did the job


----------



## chase870

18 April 21
Morgan County fresh plowed field 
AR 15's with thermal
3 hunters
Half moon and breezy a little chilly 
ICHOTEC call baby cotton tail death cries simple invite and trash talker
1 group heard
0 seen 
0 killed


----------



## chase870

19 April 21
Barrow County pasture 
Rem 700 in 220 Swift
1 Hunter
Half Moon breezy and cool
ICHOTECH call baby cotton tail feral cat cat vs coyote and invite howl
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed

Hunted one set nothing but a big owl. I call in a owl every once and awhile


----------



## chase870

25 April 21
Morgan County pastures, food plots, and row crop field
Rem 700 in 220 swift, AR 10, AR 15 with Thermal
3 Hunters
Bright full moon little to no wind
ICHOTEC call baby cotton tail spazzy rabbit, simple invite howl and trash talker 
1 heard
1 seen 
1 killed

Set up on a freshly plowed field. I have heard yotes in this area before. Had no response to the distress calls had a lone yote respond to the simple invite but he never showed up. Went to the food plot and shot a couple of pigs. While heading to the truck we saw this female walking around the cows, stopped the buggy got a decent rest and shot her at about 175 yards. The 220 Swift is a game changer


----------



## buckpasser

You’re a trooper @chase870!  You take no prisoners.


----------



## chase870

buckpasser said:


> You’re a trooper @chase870!  You take no prisoners.


I kill every one I can. They are a formidable quarry, and never ceases to amaze me day or night. I try and learn from each encounter with the Yote


----------



## sleepr71

If you like the 220 Swift...I’ve found a 55 gr varmint bullet in .243 provides the same performance & (used to be) easier to find. Very low recoil & laser trajectory. I’ve always wanted a stainless/synthetic 22-250. Remington made some great ones back in their good years..I’ve Just never crossed paths with one..?


----------



## chase870

sleepr71 said:


> If you like the 220 Swift...I’ve found a 55 gr varmint bullet in .243 provides the same performance & (used to be) easier to find. Very low recoil & laser trajectory. I’ve always wanted a stainless/synthetic 22-250. Remington made some great ones back in their good years..I’ve Just never crossed paths with one..?



I love to 220 swift it has magical killing power.


----------



## Yotedawg

5/3/21
2 hunters
243 and 308 running thermals
North Grady county fields
Breezy from south
Foxpro, MFK, Tony Tebbe vocals and distress
0 heard
3 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws haven't been out in four months due to second jobs and surgeries and life, but last night we got out for three sets and we had the taste of blood in our mouths. After a dead first set, we headed to set number two and were able to get a pair to break cover but they did not want to play at all. And we had the wind. After licking our wounds it made us more determined to draw blood after being out of the game for so long. Set three had this poor male respond to some foxpro eastern cottontail. But he had the wind and circled around to get in our scent cone. Sure enough he winded us and when he turned we threw a little MFK den vicious at him and he locked up and turned sideways at 250 yards. We did a quick countdown and double tapped him and he went down hard. Another south Georgia dawg down.


----------



## chase870

Yotedawg said:


> 5/3/21
> 2 hunters
> 243 and 308 running thermals
> North Grady county fields
> Breezy from south
> Foxpro, MFK, Tony Tebbe vocals and distress
> 0 heard
> 3 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> The Predator Outlaws haven't been out in four months due to second jobs and surgeries and life, but last night we got out for three sets and we had the taste of blood in our mouths. After a dead first set, we headed to set number two and were able to get a pair to break cover but they did not want to play at all. And we had the wind. After licking our wounds it made us more determined to draw blood after being out of the game for so long. Set three had this poor male respond to some foxpro eastern cottontail. But he had the wind and circled around to get in our scent cone. Sure enough he winded us and when he turned we threw a little MFK den vicious at him and he locked up and turned sideways at 250 yards. We did a quick countdown and double tapped him and he went down hard. Another south Georgia dawg down.



Welcome back I was starting to get lonely in here. I figured you guys would be back at it. Outsmarting La-Trans is an addictive sport


----------



## Yotedawg

chase870 said:


> Welcome back I was starting to get lonely in here. I figured you guys would be back at it. Outsmarting La-Trans is an addictive sport


I have been swamped making paracord drags and lanyards for coyote hunters and selling them online that I simply havent had time to go. And my sidekick had knee surgery. But hopefully we can contribute here a little more now and lay down some fur. Canis Latrans is on notice....


----------



## chase870

4 May 2021
4 Hunters
Morgan County pastures and food plot
AR 15's in 5.56 & 300 BLK Rem 700 in 220 Swift all with thermal
Breezy in between storms, driving rain and tornados
Ichotech call baby cotton tail death cries and simple invite
0 seen 
0 heard 
0 killed

Took a couple of LEO's out. I've known one of them since he was a kid. As it was the only night off they had we braved the weather and caught a break in between storms the humidity made it tough to see although animals showed pretty clearly although the background was not too clear due to light rain fog and 99% humidity. Pretty much figured I wouldn't see a yote but did manage to put them on some pigs


----------



## sleepr71

Taking some pigs out is still a good night! They are more destructive than the Coyotes in some ways?


----------



## CarolinaDawg

chase870 said:


> 1.  Date and Time
> 2.  Number of Hunters
> 3.  County and terrain type
> 4. Weather and call type and calls used
> 5.  Weapon and optics
> 6.  Number heard
> 7.  Number seen
> 8.  Number killed


Walked up on a den last weekend a saw a pup run in. Set a conibear trap at the entrance and got three pups over two days. I’m sure some may not like that technique, but I’m taking out any and all coyotes I can. I plan on doing the same thing next spring as it’s really a pretty easy way to accomplish the goal.


----------



## Yotedawg

CarolinaDawg said:


> Walked up on a den last weekend a saw a pup run in. Set a conibear trap at the entrance and got three pups over two days. I’m sure some may not like that technique, but I’m taking out any and all coyotes I can. I plan on doing the same thing next spring as it’s really a pretty easy way to accomplish the goal.



Today's pup is tomorrow's fawn killer, pet killer, turkey egg eater, etc....take your pick....


----------



## chase870

sleepr71 said:


> Taking some pigs out is still a good night! They are more destructive than the Coyotes in some ways?


I kill every single one I see If it is bad for turkeys I show it no mercy


----------



## chase870

6 May 21
Barrow County pasture with cows and river bottom
1 Hunter
AR15 with thermal
ICHOTEC call baby cotton tail spazy rabbit baby sparrow simple invite
0 heard
0 seen 
0 killed

first set was in a bottom on a river thats pretty open called up a fox and a owl. Second set on a pasture and old home site I called up a couple of owls wind picked up and I called it a night


----------



## chase870

8 May 21
Morgan County plowed  fields
2 Hunters
AR 15 with thermal Rem 700 in 220 swift with thermal
Ichotech call baby cottontail pup distress Jack Rabbit and howls
cool with light breeze
0 Heard 
2 Seen 
2 Killed

First set produced nothing the second set was right as rain. Within 5 minutes of jack rabbit on the call we had this pair break cover and run across a fresh plowed field right to us. I shot the female first and my buddie shot  the male. Third set was a zero as well


----------



## chase870

13 May 2021
2 Hunters
AR 15 with thermal
ICHOTEC baby cotton tail invitation howl jack rabbit and pup distress
Barrow County creek bottom and pastures
warm light to no wind
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed

Eased into a creek bottom for the first set but the pig was in there. It's been on the hit list for awhile per the land owner. Let things settle down a bit and walked to the other side of the property and set up no luck. Second set was a bust too


----------



## chase870

16 May 21
2 Hunters
AR 15 with thermal, Rem 700 in 220 Swift with thermal
Morgan County plowed fields and food plots, Barrow County fresh cut hay field
ICHOTEC Call baby cotton tail Howls pup distress fawn in distress spazzy rabbit
warm little to no wind fairly dark
2 heard
2 seen 
1 killed

Started in Morgan County first set was a bust nothing at all. The second set we had one answer off in the distance and finally showed up got in the tree line and must have winded us never saw him again. Third set yielded nothing. Called it a night and headed home. Stopped in Barrow on the way home and called on a fresh cut hay field that has produced a yote more than once and called a bit. Fawn in distress had a big doe run to the call and run circles around it before she left. Played some lone howls and had a response way off in the distance. About the time I was fixing to leave I saw her coming another victim to the 220 Swift


----------



## stonecreek

Chase 870 and Yotedawg are you more late night or early morning hunting? If so what are the benefits?


----------



## chase870

stonecreek said:


> Chase 870 and Yotedawg are you more late night or early morning hunting? If so what are the benefits?


Most of my kills are from 10 to 2 just because I start at dark and hunt till I have to go home need a little sleep so I can work my day job lol. I have considered going to bed early and wake up and start around 2 or so. Not sure if that will change the out come or not


----------



## stonecreek

When I use to hunt them I had more daylight luck hitting them at daybreak than at sunset. Under the idea that they did not want to go to bed hungry. Gonna start hunting them locally with NV but thinking about getting at them around 3ish or so. Thanks


----------



## chase870

stonecreek said:


> When I use to hunt them I had more daylight luck hitting them at daybreak than at sunset. Under the idea that they did not want to go to bed hungry. Gonna start hunting them locally with NV but thinking about getting at them around 3ish or so. Thanks



I've killed a few in the afternoon while deer hunting using rodent in distress call in December and January usually right before dusk


----------



## sleepr71

Fawn in Distress  working for any of you yet? I usually called in more Does than anything else with it!


----------



## chase870

sleepr71 said:


> Fawn in Distress  working for any of you yet? I usually called in more Does than anything else with it!


Had a doe run across a hay field the other night and run circles around my call. It was a strange sight to see. I have started using it this week should be a solid producer for awhile


----------



## chase870

19 May 21
2 Hunters 
AR 10,  Rem 700, 220 Swift both with Thermal
Barrow County hay fields one just bailed and one just cut 
kinda bright light  wind that got stronger as the night went on and warm
ICHOTEC call fawn in distress baby cottontail death cries howls pup distress 
2 heard
2 seen 
1 killed

First set had a yote walk right down a driveway between two hay fields I wasn't sure he was a yote because something just didn't look right ended up not getting a shot on him. When he decided to go back the way he came I could tell why he didn't look right he's missing a back leg. So the 3 legged yote is on the list, I think its one my buddie shot and we never found. 
Second set I hunted alone on fresh cut hay  and called in a single male


----------



## Yotedawg

stonecreek said:


> Chase 870 and Yotedawg are you more late night or early morning hunting? If so what are the benefits?


When the sun goes down we are on stand. And we will hunt till about 11pm. This time of year that doesn't leave us a lot of time. I only hunt on week day nights so have to call it early cause I'm old and have to get some sleep.


----------



## Yotedawg

5/17/21
2 hunters
AR10's w/thermal
North Grady county fields
73 degrees with stiff east wind
Foxpro, MFK, Tony Tebbe distress and vocals
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed

Very dead night the two hours we were out. Didn't see or hear anything and the only thing we killed was time. Strong east wind.....I hate hunting with an east wind but had an itch to scratch.


----------



## stonecreek

Yotedawg said:


> When the sun goes down we are on stand. And we will hunt till about 11pm. This time of year that doesn't leave us a lot of time. I only hunt on week day nights so have to call it early cause I'm old and have to get some sleep.


That was kind of my point cuz like Im real old. So I was thinking it would be easier on me getting up and going in the middle of the night after a couple hours shut eye than going at my bedtime.


----------



## chase870

21 May 21
2 hunters
AR 15 Rem 700 in 220 Swift both with Thermal
Morgan County cotton fields, corn fields and food plots
warm light breeze and bright half moon
ICHOTECH call, baby cotton tail, fawn distress, pup distress, young jack
0 heard 
1 seen 
0 killed

Hunted some fresh ground last night the fields produced nothing, three sets and nothing super disappointed in that. Last set was on some food plots on a creek bottom my buddie had one come into the food plot and must have winded us got back into the tree line before he could get a shot.


----------



## chase870

22 May 21
2 Hunters
AR15's both with thermal
Morgan county cotton field pastures and food plot
warm light breeze and bright moon
ICHOTECH call piglet distress baby cotton tail young jack lone male howls
1 heard
0 seen
0 killed

Took a friend hunting the other night the main target is always yotes however, pigs do happen to get in the crosshairs from time to time. I'll post the pigs in the Hog hunting thread that got started in the feral hog hunting section. Called several sets with no response last set I was able to get the Old Alpha Male to answer me, he always does and never shows. Pretty sure I killed his mate awhile back. He has given me the slip a couple of times over that last couple of years and is defiantly on the Hit List


----------



## chase870

23 May 21
1 Hunter
AR15 with thermal
Jackson County pasture
warm no wind and getting daylight
ICHOTECH call baby cotton tail and fawn in distress
0 heard
0 seen 
0 killed

Had a late night getting one out of jail near our farm so I decided to try a quick set on the way home. No luck but a guy who has a cellular trail cam sent me a pic the yote was at the gate 2 hours before I pulled up


----------



## Yotedawg

5/24/21
2 hunters
AR-10's .243 and .308 w/thermal
East Grady county fields
74 degrees, slight west wind
Foxpro, Tony Tebbe, MFK vocals and distress
0 heard
1 seen
0 killed but probably is

The Predator Outlaws got out for a couple sets on some fresh cut oat fields. Second set distress sounds yielded nothing. Waited a bit and tried some mfk den vicious that also yielded nothing. Switched over to den raid and it brought one in from our right on a string at a dead run. I barked stopped him and Strick rolled him up with his 308 but that joker was high on adrenaline ready for a fight and took it like a man and got up and made it to the woods proving once again just how tough and resilient these critters are.


----------



## sleepr71

Yep. I blood trailed one for about 200 yds into some planted pines one time. His front shoulders were both pulverized from a slightly too far forward shot..but he pushed & drug himself that far.! It started getting too dark to see & I could hear him still moving...so I backed out & left him! Never did find that joker! Gave me a whole new outlook on how tough they are?


----------



## Yotedawg

sleepr71 said:


> Yep. I blood trailed one for about 200 yds into some planted pines one time. His front shoulders were both pulverized from a slightly too far forward shot..but he pushed & drug himself that far.! It started getting too dark to see & I could hear him still moving...so I backed out & left him! Never did find that joker! Gave me a whole new outlook on how tough they are?


My hunting partner shot one too far back one night and he ran across the field with five feet of gut trailing behind it. Hardly a drop of blood where he went in the woods. If we hadn’t had thermal I dont think we would have ever found it.


----------



## chase870

25 May 21
3 Hunters
AR10/ Ar15's with thermal
Jackson County pasture with cows, and food plot, and fresh cut hay fields
warm light wind and very bright moon
ICHOTEC Call baby cotton tail young jack fawn distress female lone howls
1 heard
6 seen 
1 killed

First two sets we took the land owner so he feels comfortable with us around his cows. First set was text book perfect wind was right and had a female come to baby cotton tail with in the first 5 minutes. Bang dead score for the land owner switched to pup in distress and had the second come on the run bang and a miss my buddie was having gun thermal issues. 
Second set food plot behind land owners house replied to a howling yote with a lone female howl and played fawn in distress and young jack ole yote snuck right up on my buddie in a cross wind and he missed again at 20 yards.
3rd set I called and could see multiple yotes in the distance only had one come to the call he winded us before a shot was offered


----------



## chase870

29 May 21
3 hunters
AR 15's, Rem 700 in 220 Swift all with thermal
Jackson County hay fields
ICHOTEC call baby cotton tail pup distress invitation howl jack distress fawn distress 
Very windy, wind would shift directions from time to time. surprisingly cool 
0 seen 
1 group heard
0 killed

We decided to try and kill old 3 foot last night. No luck called up a little deer and that was it. I had a group answer the innovation howl but they would not cross the highway. Second set was a big fat zero as well


----------



## buckpasser

@chase870 How many do you kill a year approximately?


----------



## buckpasser

I’m trying to process if hunting along with trapping might be a better option for fawn recruitment, or just more heavily invest in trapping, at least during this time of year.  On the one hand, I’d prefer family time and a good night’s sleep to predator hunting.  On the other, my area has room for improvement in the area of deer population for sure.


----------



## chase870

buckpasser said:


> @chase870 How many do you kill a year approximately?


Been working on a average of one a week this year I think. I put every one in the thread. If you look back at the first year I did the thread and all the years up till now it should give you a idea on hunting them hunts vs. kills. The problem is finding fresh ground around here to hunt. If you hunt them to hard they catch on and become almost impossible to kill


----------



## chase870

1 June 21
1 Hunter 
AR15 with thermal
barrow county old chicken house with fresh cut over grown fields
Dark light wind
Ichotech call rat distress baby cotton tail fawn in distress pup distress male invite howl
1 heard 
0 seen 
0 killed

hunted one set at a place I deer hunt some. Land owner has a old chicken house which is over grown with briars and such. i have cut  several areas around it to provide shooting lanes so I can shoot from inside the chicken house, and one outside area that gives me pretty good shooting area. I had no response to the invite howl, old Alpha Male sounded like he was at the opposite end of the chicken house. Never could get him to show himself. His problem is I know where hes at now


----------



## chase870

17 June 21
2 hunters
220 swift and ar15 both with thermal 
barrow county hay fields and pasture with cows
warm light to no breeze hafl moon
ICHOTEC pup distress baby cotton tail simple invite
0 heard
1 seen
0 killed

2 sets on fresh cut hay with no results 3 rd set was in a area we have had some luck in pup in distress brought one in and my buddy missed


----------



## chase870

18 June 21
2 hunters
220 swift 22-250 both with thermal
Morgan County cotton fields chicken house pasture cows
warm light breeze/no breeze half moon
ICHOTECH call baby cotton tail pup distress fawn distress invite howl 
1 heard
3 seen
2 killed

first set zero, second set for called two in one stayed. Fawn in distress with coyote vs. fawn brought them out. Third set was on the back side of a chicken house with a real deep creek/drainage creek invite howl and one howl back 100 yards up the draw he came in on a string


----------



## chase870

25 June 21
1 hunter
AR15 with Thermal
Barrow County hay field
light breeze bright moon
ICHOTEC call cotton tail in distress simple invite pup distress
0 heard 
0 seen 
0 killed


----------



## chase870

26 June 21 
1 Hunter
220 swift with thermal
Barrow county pastures
light breeze bright moon
ICHOTEC call fawn in distress spazzy rabbit squalling jack invite howls
1 heard 
0 seen
0 killed


----------



## chase870

29 June 21
2 hunters
22/250 220 swift both with thermal
Morgan County cotton fields and cow pasture
Half moon plus or minus bright and breezy 
ICHOTEC Call fawn distress yote vs fawn baby cotton tail invite howl and pup distress
0 heard 
0 seen 
0 killed

Nothing much moving in front of the storm last night except bucks. It was kinda strange didnt see to many does but near about every deer I saw had horns on his head


----------



## chase870

30 June 21
Morgan county cotton fields and chicken houses
2 Hunters
22/250 220 swift both with thermal
Half Moon light breeze
ICHOTEC Call baby cotton tail invite howls fawn distress jack breath and feral cat
0 Heard
0 Seen 
0 Killed

Dead night nothing moving at all


----------



## sleepr71

I think once all this rain moves out,critters will be on the move!


----------



## chase870

10 July 21
1 Hunter
AR 15 with thermal
Barrow County food plots and my back yard
ICHOTEC call baby cotton tail fawn distress and feral cat
Hot little to no breeze and dark
0 heard
1 seen 
0 killed

First set produced nothing but a doe who came to see about the fawn in distress. Came home and decided to try and call one in the back yard. Had one come to the feral cat call. shot him and heard the bullet smack him he ran off so I didnt hit him as well as I wanted figured I would find him but never did


----------



## Gentleman4561

31 July 21
3 Hunter
AR 15 with thermal
North Fulton/Cherokee County line 
Mix of distress sounds, some howls
Hot little to no breeze and fairly bright but foggy
multiple heard
0 seen 
0 killed

Got skunked last night, made 3 stands on about 300 acres, heard some yipping/howling but could never draw them in. 

It is hot!


----------



## chase870

3 Aug 21
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County hay field
Hot fairly bright moon little to no breeze
ICHOTEC Call distress calls invite Howls etc
0 Heard 
0 Seen 
0 Killed

So it was not raining and slightly cooler than the Past month or so, nothing moving or responding a big disappointment


----------



## chase870

4 Aug 21
2 Hunters
220 Swift, 22-250 both with thermal
Morgan County cotton fields
cool light breeze
ICHOTEC call baby cottontail feral cat jack breath invite howls
0 Heard
0 Seen
0 killed

I figured the cool level would have produced something but I was wrong it was a dead night


----------



## Turkeytider

Looking to embark on predator hunting this year. In the process of getting acquainted with my new Savage 110 Storm in .223 . Lot of fun at the range. My buddy with whom I turkey hunt has 600 acres outside of Augusta.  He and his son and grandson also deer hunt the property. As an Auburn trained forester, he`s done a great job of managing the property. We`ve seen sign, heard yipping and howls, so we know there`s a population in the area. He just got a new 6.5 Creedmoor Browning X-bolt that he`s " roughing in ". Hope to be ready to make our initial stands right after deer season this winter.


----------



## Doug B.

Turkeytider said:


> Looking to embark on predator hunting this year. In the process of getting acquainted with my new Savage 110 Storm in .223 . Lot of fun at the range. My buddy with whom I turkey hunt has 600 acres outside of Augusta.  He and his son and grandson also deer hunt the property. As an Auburn trained forester, he`s done a great job of managing the property. We`ve seen sign, heard yipping and howls, so we know there`s a population in the area. He just got a new 6.5 Creedmoor Browning X-bolt that he`s " roughing in ". Hope to be ready to make our initial stands right after deer season this winter.


Good luck!!!


----------



## Turkeytider

Doug B. said:


> Good luck!!!


Thanks. Don’t know how successful we’ll be, but it’s fun starting a new project. Also, kind of expensive!


----------



## chase870

Turkeytider said:


> Looking to embark on predator hunting this year. In the process of getting acquainted with my new Savage 110 Storm in .223 . Lot of fun at the range. My buddy with whom I turkey hunt has 600 acres outside of Augusta.  He and his son and grandson also deer hunt the property. As an Auburn trained forester, he`s done a great job of managing the property. We`ve seen sign, heard yipping and howls, so we know there`s a population in the area. He just got a new 6.5 Creedmoor Browning X-bolt that he`s " roughing in ". Hope to be ready to make our initial stands right after deer season this winter.



Dont be afraid to call some while deer hunting. I kill a few every year that way. For what its worth it does not scare the deer


----------



## Dusty Roads

chase870 said:


> Been working on a average of one a week this year I think. I put every one in the thread. If you look back at the first year I did the thread and all the years up till now it should give you a idea on hunting them hunts vs. kills. The problem is finding fresh ground around here to hunt. If you hunt them to hard they catch on and become almost impossible to kill


Been quite most of summer until tonight....thinking you killed all the Fannin County Yotes 
 Went out about 4:30 am cause my penned dogs were returning distant coyote howls...nope,didn't see a thing.
 Dogs woke me up numerous times-gotta get some slept...at least it's saturday.


----------



## chase870

19 Aug 21
2 Hunters
22-250 and 220 swift both with thermal
Barrow County pastures
Bright Moon and hot
Ichotech call rabbit, cat, pup, distress calls lone howls
0 Heard
0 Seen
0 Killed


----------



## chase870

21 Aug 21
2 Hunters
AR 15 and 220 swift both with thermals
Barrow county back yard
Bright moon and hot
Ichotech call, chicken rabbit pup distress lone howl and invite howl
2 heard
2 seen 
0 killed

Set up in my buddies driveway and got some to respond to a howl they came in to the baby cotton tail on a dead run. I rushed my shot as I thought they were gonna keep going and had a clean miss. First ones I've been able to call in durring the heat wave and rain as of late


----------



## CritterCatcher

31 Jul 2021
1 Hunter
Liberty County Two-track intersection in wooded area
Blistering hot with no wind
ICOtek Lone Howls, Coyote Pup Distress
Savage Axis .223 Shooter's Edge PF 4x32 Scope
0 Heard
1 Seen
1Killed

Forgot to post this earlier. Nothing responded to the Lone Howls. Gave it about five minutes and played the pup distress. Still no response. Just as I was going to pick up and move, I spotted a pup coming down the two-track. Rifle misfired (I believe that was my fault) but she didn't bolt. I dropped down and reloaded. When I looked back up, she had moved behind some brush. I saw an opening in the chest area, and fired at that. I couldn't find her and couldn't find any blood. Came back two days later and found her. I'll be trapping this area later this fall, so it's good to know they are in there.


----------



## chase870

27 August 21
1 Hunter
Barrow County cut millet 
Hot cloudy and humid
ICHOTEC baby cotton tail
Remington 700/ 220 Swift with thermal
0 Heard
1 seen 
0 killed

The backyard yote gave me the slip again. Had a phone call that was gonna take awhile so I set up in the back yard and was waiting on a target of opportunity, the dillo's , have taken a hit last week or two, and I watch the deer. So after I get off the phone i cut the call on with baby cotton tail and she just showed up out of nowhere made it to the call smelled it and ran off before I could pull the trigger.


----------



## chase870

27 August 2021
2 Hunters
Morgan County, chicken houses
Hot partly cloudy and humid
ICHOTEC feral cat, kittens, baby cotton tail, howls, pup in distress, howls
220 swift/ 22-250 both with thermals
0 heard
1 seen 
0 killed

Called for awhile and finally had one start to come to the call. we set up on a hill looking down a long driveway/ powerline leading to the chicken houses. He wasn't in a hurry not sure if it was due to the heat or because every thing was wet from the rain so it took awhile for him to get in range. My buddie took a shot at about 200 yards and connected watched him flip  and  flop a bit. he got into the brush and we were not  able to find him. Pretty sure he wont survive the hit.


----------



## Turkeytider

chase870 said:


> 27 August 2021
> 2 Hunters
> Morgan County, chicken houses
> Hot partly cloudy and humid
> ICHOTEC feral cat, kittens, baby cotton tail, howls, pup in distress, howls
> 220 swift/ 22-250 both with thermals
> 0 heard
> 1 seen
> 0 killed
> 
> Called for awhile and finally had one start to come to the call. we set up on a hill looking down a long driveway/ powerline leading to the chicken houses. He wasn't in a hurry not sure if it was due to the heat or because every thing was wet from the rain so it took awhile for him to get in range. My buddie took a shot at about 200 yards and connected watched him flip  and  flop a bit. he got into the brush and we were not  able to find him. Pretty sure he wont survive the hit.



Chase, what Icotec call do you use?


----------



## chase870

Turkeytider said:


> Chase, what Icotec call do you use?



The outlaw, my buddie has a night stalker and a outlaw as well. I also have a foxpro shockwave that died and has to go be fixed. We have gone through many calls Primos Foxpro and others the ICHOTEC seems to be the most user friendly and easy to use


----------



## Turkeytider

chase870 said:


> The outlaw, my buddie has a night stalker and a outlaw as well. I also have a foxpro shockwave that died and has to go be fixed. We have gone through many calls Primos Foxpro and others the ICHOTEC seems to be the most user friendly and easy to use



Thanks. Just getting started and have an Icotec Gen 2 GC 320. Through your experience, what have been the the top two or three most productive calls ? Also, looks like you play multiple calls on a stand ?


----------



## chase870

Turkeytider said:


> Thanks. Just getting started and have an Icotec Gen 2 GC 320. Through your experience, what have been the the top two or three most productive calls ? Also, looks like you play multiple calls on a stand ?


nothing beats baby cotton tail if you have rabbits in the area you hunt. look around and see what is around for them to eat and mirror your call to the food source in season or location. A good example is I hunt in some areas where there are a good many houses or farms etc. in these areas because cats are plentiful feral cat or kitten in distress work well. Fawn in distress works like a champ when fawns are hitting the ground


----------



## alexmason

chase870 said:


> 27 August 21
> 1 Hunter
> Barrow County cut millet
> Hot cloudy and humid
> ICHOTEC baby cotton tail
> Remington 700/ 220 Swift with thermal
> 0 Heard
> 1 seen
> 0 killed
> 
> The backyard yote gave me the slip again. Had a phone call that was gonna take awhile so I set up in the back yard and was waiting on a target of opportunity, the dillo's , have taken a hit last week or two, and I watch the deer. So after I get off the phone i cut the call on with baby cotton tail and she just showed up out of nowhere made it to the call smelled it and ran off before I could pull the trigger.


You're lucky , when I call them they ignore me. I can just see them kicking back giving me the finger.


----------



## chase870

2 September 2021
1 Hunter
Barrow County fresh cut hay field
Dark cooler and light breeze 
ICHOTEC baby cotton tail, invite howls, death cries, Jack breath,
Remington 700/ 220 Swift with Thermal
1 Group heard
1 seen
1 killed

Set up on a fresh cut hay field that borders a creek and near a highway called some with a invite howl and baby cotton tail and had a pack start howling and yipping across the highway. kept after it and called some and would sit and listen took him a while to show up. I figure he worked his way down the side of the highway till he could come underneath  it by running the creak bank. 
He was walking around in the field looking for the call and I rolled him up


----------



## Yotedawg

9/2/21
2 hunters
Ar10 243 and 308 with thermals
Grady county fields
Foxpro, mfk, tony tebbe distress and vocals
1 heard
3 seen
2 killed

The Predator Outlaws got out for the first time since April. We always take summers off while it is so hot and humid. Ran a couple of sets last night and second set lip squeaked one in and killed it. Saw a second and third run off at the shot but pulled them both back to us with some den raid and took the small female. I hid her head because she took one to the gourd. Nothing left above her nose. It was good to get back at them. Maybe we can get back to contributing here.


----------



## chase870

6 Sept 21
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow county pasture and hayfield
Dark warm and foggy
ICHOTEC Call rodent in distress baby cotton tail feral cat invite howls and alpha female simple invite
0 seen
1 group heard
0 killed


----------



## DustyRoads

8Sept21
1Hunter
Marlin 22mag
Fannin
0 Caller
0Heard
0Seen
0 Killed
 Mowed 1 pasture yesterday so stood watch several hrs this morning.
 Seems coyote population down much/great….more fawns this year ever.


----------



## Dusty Roads

chase870 said:


> 24 Feb 2021
> 2 Hunters
> AR 10 AR 15 with thermal
> ICHOTEC feral cat baby cotton tail simple invite trash talker lone howls
> Morgan County pasture and row crop field
> Cool breezy and bright moon
> 2 groups heard
> 1 seen
> 1killed
> 
> Went to the farm to pull a trail cam and do a little yote hunting, I  saw this girl on the way in she was walking down the edge of the field. she stopped for a second and that was a second to long. I'd say she is the biggest female I've ever killed no scales to weigh her on but I would put her close to 50 pounds


  Indeed,that's a BIG female!


----------



## Yotedawg

9/23/21
2 hunters
AR10’s 243&308 with thermals
South Grady county pastures
65° with light breeze
Foxpro, MFK, Tony Tebbe vocals
1 heard
3 seen
3 killed
The Predator Outlaws were contacted by one of our landowners that his cows were calving and he had seen some dawgs snooping around. We showed up since it has cooled off and the dawgs were ready to play. A couple of female howls brought a vocal response so we went quiet for about three minutes and then hit the pup distress and these three couldn’t resist it. Three more south Georgia dawgs down.


----------



## Doug B.

Awesome!


----------



## chase870

28 September 21
Barrow county hay fields
cool little to no wind
2 hunters
22-250, 220 swift both with thermal
Icho tech call howls pup distress death cries
2 different groups heard
2 seen
1 killed

First set was a bust nothing heard or seen. Second set I put my buddie out at one end of a old chicken house put the call out and before I could get to the other end of the chicken house he shot a yote that was just walking in the hay field, we never found it. In the process of looking for it I saw a big stud dog at the other end of the field and took a shot and missed didnt have the best rest and it was 300 yards or so. Third set had the dogs singing but neither group would come play. 

Had to edit the kill number never list it as a kill unless I have a dead dog that I find and can touch him. The buzzards found my buddies dead dog seems he got in-between a barn and a house in a area that we did not look in


----------



## Dusty Roads

26SEPT21
Fannin
1 Hunter+1 Spoter
Kel-Tec SU16(223)
ATN Thor4 HD
2 or more heard
2Seen
2Missed

2(young ones) spotted running across field,one spun after shot but ran off(couldn't find).
Other also running missed (?) than shell jamed first time ever!(DANG)
Group running around neighborhood almost every night night since 24SEPT.,therwise been quite all summer.


----------



## Yotedawg

9/30/21
2 hunters
AR10’s 243 & 308 w/thermals
76° hot and humid
North Grady county hayfield
Rick Paillet, Tony Tebbe vocals
3 heard
3 seen
2 killed

The Predator Outlaws headed out on a hot humid night. After a dead first set we headed to a hay field that has always been good to us. A few lone howls brought a vocal response and den raid nailed the deal shut as a triple came in hot and we dropped a pair. Two more south Georgia dawgs down. #huntingthehunters #predatorparacordcreations


----------



## chase870

30 September 2021
2 Hunters 
220 Swift 22-250 both with thermal
Morgan County pastures with cows 
warm foggy little to no breeze
Icho tech call howls, pup in distress, feral cat
3 groups heard
5 seen
1 killed

Heard dogs on every set 3rd was the charm but the fog made it to tough The yotes just didnt want to break cover and come to us. had a pair sneak in and my buddie managed to kill one


----------



## Dusty Roads

1OCT21
1 hunter
Kel-Tec SU16+ATN Thor4 HD
Fannin
Left Mackeral sent(Dollar Tree-$1)
2 Heard
0Seen

 Very nice(short sleev) night totally dark-walked up on doe laying down(didn't disturb her).
 2 heard were perhaps 400 yrds away in forrest traveled away from me yipping now and then.


----------



## chase870

2 Oct 21
1 hunter
AR 15 with thermal
Barrow county pasture horses and cows and hay field
Little to no wind 
ICHOTEC call howls feral cat cat vs tote 
0 heard 
0 seen 
0 killed 

Started out early right after dark for a couple of quick sets dead night nothing responded at either set


----------



## Dusty Roads

2OCT21
1 hunter
Kel-tec SU16
ATN Thor 4 HD
Dark night /0 wind
Iphone coyote & rabbit app bluetooth to small speaker
1 Heard
0 seen
0 kill

 Saw i rabbit so I know they haven't cleaned them out.


----------



## chase870

10 October 21
2 hunters
220 swift AR 15 both with thermal
Jackson County pasture with cows, hay field, over grown pasture with dry creek bed
light variable wind quarter moon not to bright 
Fox Pro and Ichotec calls, howls feral cat baby cotton tail death cries adult cotton tail
3 groups heard
0 seen 
0 killed

Hunted 3 different sets got yotes to respond all three times but they would not come to the call


----------



## chase870

17 Oct 21
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County Pasture and Hay fields
Bright moon light wind
ICHOTEC call invatation howls death cries and mature cotton tail 
3 groups heard
0 seen 
0killed


----------



## chase870

19 Oct 21
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County pasture with cows and hay field
bright moon light breeze
Ichotec call Invitation howl and mature cotton tail in distress
0 heard
1 seen
0 killed

Eased into a pasture with cows and found some shadows to set up in. Started with a invitation howl and waited a bit. played mature cotton tail in distress and had one come out of the fence row I had just walked down on my way into the field, he was close no more than 30 yards when I shot him he was flopping around doing the death flop and got up doing his best to hop off on three legs and falling down a time or two. The cows got in the way and didnt allow a real good follow up shot


----------



## Yotedawg

10/14/21
2 hunters
AR10's 243 and 308 with thermals
North Grady county fields
Rick Paillet and Tony Tebbe vocals
2 heard
2 seen
0 killed

The Predator Outlaws got out for a couple of sets. First set several had been seen on game cameras. Ran a few Rick Paillet female howls and got a vocal response. Waited a few and hit a few bars of Den Raid. It didn't take long. A pair came in so hot I couldn't stop them with a bark. My hunting partner shot one but it made it to the woods. I couldn't connect on a running shot on the other.


----------



## chase870

26 Oct 2021
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
North West Florida training center
Bright moon cool light to no wind
ICHOTEC call invitation howl cotton tail distress and piglet distress
0 heard
1 seen
0 killed

Had to go to a meeting out of town for a few days and there was a rifle range and open terrain behind it. I walked around and found a few tracks and some old scat and decided to give it a try. I set the call out and ended up on the top of a berm on the backstop, kind of a awkward position and a little uncomfortable. No response to the howl or cotton tail. I had seen some hog sign so I gave piglet a try and had one show up and flat out missed shot just a little low


----------



## chase870

1 Nov 21
2 Hunters
220 swift and 22-250 both with thermal
Morgan county chicken houses and pastures with cows
ICHOTECH call howls pup distress kitten distress and cotton tail
Dark cool little to no wind
2 groups heard
4 seen
0 killed

The night started out well had a group respond to the call right off the bat but they were pretty far off and never showed. Moved to the other side of the farm and away from the chicken house and had 4 come to the call I could only see 1 of the dogs just the top of his head and ears and was not exactly sure of what I was looking at before I could get a good look at him my buddie had 3 dogs show up I could not see due to terrain features and shot one. He says he hit it but I don't count them as a kill unless I can touch them.
The second stop we had what sounded like a pretty good pack respond to the first howl and then it went dead nothing else. The call batteries were going dead and it effects the quality of the sound so I figure they knew something was not right.


----------



## chase870

1 Nov 21
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County hay field
Dark light wind some fog
Ichotec call Invite howl, feral cat and eastern cotton tail
0 seen 
0 heard
0 killed

stopped on the way home and hunted a field that has produced well over the years. Nothing better than killing one on the way home from hunting with my buddie. I'm afraid there has finally been enough development to push the yotes on down the road. It's a sad day for sure


----------



## chase870

7 November 21
2 Hunters
220 Swift 22-250
Morgan County Pastures with cows and 1 hay field
Ichotech call invite howls, jack rabbit distress kitten distress
Dark good breeze pretty cool
5 heard
5 seen 
0 killed

First set was text book perfect. Set up on a pasture with a wind in our face and thick clear cut behind us. Invite howl got the pact to respond then Jack Rabbit in distress had them come on the run straight to the call. The lead dog just about ran me over  I missed the only thing I can figure is I shot low max distance was no more than 20 yards. the other 2 sets were dead. Even when we miss or get busted its a rush when they show up like that.


----------



## DustyRoads

chase870 said:


> 7 November 21
> 2 Hunters
> 220 Swift 22-250
> Morgan County Pastures with cows and 1 hay field
> Ichotech call invite howls, jack rabbit distress kitten distress
> Dark good breeze pretty cool
> 5 heard
> 5 seen
> 0 killed
> 
> First set was text book perfect. Set up on a pasture with a wind in our face and thick clear cut behind us. Invite howl got the pact to respond then Jack Rabbit in distress had them come on the run straight to the call. The lead dog just about ran me over  I missed the only thing I can figure is I shot low max distance was no more than 20 yards. the other 2 sets were dead. Even when we miss or get busted its a rush when they show up like that.


Had that happened 2x's,scarry/thought it was out to attack me!!!


----------



## chase870

18 November 21
2 hunters 
220 swift 22-250 with thermal
Morgan county fresh cut cotton field
Ichotec call Invite howl cotton tail
Full Moon strong wind
0 heard 
0 seen 
0 killed

 Left the house and there was no wind at all got to the hunting area and the wind was strong haven't hunted this area in a year or so so we called one stand and called it a night decide to wait on better conditions


----------



## Yotedawg

11/23/21
3 Hunters
Ar10’s and 6cr with thermals and nv
36° light breeze
South Grady county pastures
Lucky Duck and Tony Tebbe vocals
2 heard
5 seen
3 killed

The Predator Outlaws haven’t been out in a while but we were contacted by a cattle producer telling us he had lost a calf to coyotes. We ran a couple of sets in two different pastures and put the beatdown on these using vocals. Three more south Georgia dawgs down.


----------



## oldways

Good job thanks for what ya'll do


----------



## chase870

11/23/21
2 Hunters
220 swift 22-250 both with thermals
Morgan County cut cotton fields cold little to no wind
Icho tech call howls kittens in distress cotton tail and pup distress
1 group heard
1 seen 
0 killed
2nd set my Buddie had one come in on his side to pup distress shot it all we found were a bone chip and a drop of blood


----------



## chase870

27 November 21
2 hunters
AR 15 220 swift both with thermal
Barrow county back yard
Dark and cold light breeze
Ichotech call invation howls and crying kittens
0 heard
1 seen
0 killed

Went to a friend's house, and called a set. His back yard borders a good size creek and is good for a set every now and then. Started with an invitation howl and then moved to crying kittens. There enough houses around that any cat or kitten sounds produce a yote one out of three times. Sure enough I had one just show up dont even know where he came from shot him and he hit the wood line listened to him scream for a while.


----------



## Turkeytider

chase870 said:


> 27 November 21
> 2 hunters
> AR 15 220 swift both with thermal
> Barrow county back yard
> Dark and cold light breeze
> Ichotech call invation howls and crying kittens
> 0 heard
> 1 seen
> 0 killed
> 
> Went to a friend's house, and called a set. His back yard borders a good size creek and is good for a set every now and then. Started with an invitation howl and then moved to crying kittens. There enough houses around that any cat or kitten sounds produce a yote one out of three times. Sure enough I had one just show up dont even know where he came from shot him and he hit the wood line listened to him scream for a while.


Man I hate crippling anything.


----------



## chase870

Turkeytider said:


> Man I hate crippling anything.


I do too. I have seen Yotes take more devastating hits than any other animal I have hunted and run off. I am sure he died as I have heard those sounds before, I prefer a clean kill just doesn't always happen. I see some pretty interesting things with thermal as far as wounds and killing go. Blood and body organs show up since they are hotter than the air. I had a friend shoot a yote one night and he ran 400 yards or so before he died and left a trail of body parts that was truly amazing. I have called up more than one 3 legged yote over the years and I am sure those lost their legs to gunshot wounds, never killed one though they stay out of range. Yotes are a tough and smart animal and a challenge as well


----------



## Yotedawg

11/30/21
3 hunters
Thermal and NV
Slight breeze 43°
North Grady county fields
Foxpro, Tebbe, Paillet vocals
4 heard
3 seen
3 killed
The Predator Outlaws got out for four sets. First two were dead but the last two had some action killing these three. Pup distress was on fire and we took no prisoners, back home by 10:00pm.


----------



## chase870

6 December 21
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Barrow County pasture with cows and horses and a overgrown pasture
warm windy and cloudy 
Ichotech call Jack Rabbit Distress, hungry kittens, yipping coyote pair
0 heard
1 seen 
1 killed

I've been in a slump either missed or crippled the last few yotes I have called up. I decided to hunt tonight in the wind. The first set was a bust the wind picked up and shifted so it was blowing straight to the call. The second set was a bit better I have been looking at a overgrown pasture where I deer hunt some and found a open area where the Johnson grass hasn't taken over about half a acre in size. I set up about 125 away in a cross wind. He came to Jack Rabbit Distress.


----------



## sleepr71

Wow. As warm as it’s been,I’m surprised you called anything in! Good shooting?


----------



## chase870

8 December 21
2 Hunters
22-250 and 220 Swift both with thermals
Barrow County Pastures no cows
Cool and slight breeze
Ichotech call howls jack rabbit in distress, pup distress and coyote vs cottontail
2 groups heard
1 seen 
1 killed

First set produced nothing, second set had 2 groups answer the invite howl never showed. Third set was at the graveyard a long time favorite place that has produced yotes consistently over the years. Hit the invite howl and had him on the way, however he hung up behind a equipment shed and decieded to go the other way. Put a little bit of Jack Rabbit in distress on and he turned around and got in range.


----------



## Yotedawg

chase870 said:


> 8 December 21
> 2 Hunters
> 22-250 and 220 Swift both with thermals
> Barrow County Pastures no cows
> Cool and slight breeze
> Ichotech call howls jack rabbit in distress, pup distress and coyote vs cottontail
> 2 groups heard
> 1 seen
> 1 killed
> 
> First set produced nothing, second set had 2 groups answer the invite howl never showed. Third set was at the graveyard a long time favorite place that has produced yotes consistently over the years. Hit the invite howl and had him on the way, however he hung up behind a equipment shed and decieded to go the other way. Put a little bit of Jack Rabbit in distress on and he turned around and got in range.


Nice color phase!??


----------



## Turkeytider

Yotedawg said:


> Nice color phase!??


That is one strange looking coyote.


----------



## chase870

12 Dec 21
2 Hunters 1 Observer
Monroe County
Old Timberland food plots roads and large yard with camp house
ICHOTEC Call howls, feral cat, cat vs coyote, jackrabbit in distress
cold, bright moon, light breeze
4 heard
0 seen
0 killed

Went with a new friend I met on a recent duck hunt. I had been telling him about yote hunting and he wanted to give it a try. I was in Macon for work so I took the gear and met him later at dark. Drove to his property and hunted a couple of sets. First 2 had no action the 3rd had a lone response to a invite howl and never showed. 4th set was back at the camp house and had a pretty strong response. I hit the invite howl and had 3 groups answer it then they got to talking to each other tried feral cat and cat vs coyote in hopes one of the 3 groups would look for a easy meal, nothing showed.


----------



## chase870

15 Dec 21 
1 Hunter 
220 Swift with thermal
cool light breeze bright moon
barrow county pasture one with horses and cows one over grown no livestock 
ICHOTEC Call Invite howls rodent in distress, jack rabbit in distress and hungry kittens
3 Heard
2 seen 
0 killed
First set was a place where the yotes outsmart me on a regular basis and the land owner has been loosing chickens and ducks and wants what ever is killing his birds dead. I set up in a different place just to see what will happen and the moon light was bright enough to make me hunt some shadows. Put the call out and set up about 200 yards across a draw in the pasture and hit a invite howl had 3 or 4 respond and howl back 2 sounded like they were in the yards of a spec house they built next door and another was on the creek no shows.
Second set was where I killed the big black yote last week.
Invite howl had no vocal response but I saw a pair skirting the pasture in the timber they never came in the pasture played some hungry kittens and they had no interest.


----------



## chase870

19 December 21
2 hunters
AR 15's with thermal
Gwinnett county creek bottom and hard wood ridge
Bright full moon and windy
Ichotech call invite howls and hungry kittens
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed

homeowner lost 2 out of 3 small ankle bitters to the neighborhood yotes the 3rd one is traumatized, and has to be forced to go outside and won't get more than a foot or so away from its owner at all times. This should yield prime hunting in the feature as she has never allowed any type of hunting there till Old La Trans helped my gain access


----------



## chase870

21 December 21
1 Hunter
220 Swift with thermal
Jackson County Pastures
Bright moon steady breeze humid and chilly
Ichotec call invitation howls, mature cotton tail distress, and rodent distress
0 Heard
2 Seen
1 Killed 

Hunted my farm in Jackson County tonight by myself. I had to go get some measurements for wire for a well pump and decide I could do that in the dark and I would hunt a little. First set I had one ease around the tree line looking for the dog that did the invite howl, tried to pull him out of the tree line or at least get him to stop with a little rodent in distress and was unsuccessful. I just let him go didn't try and call him back no point in educating him. Walked across the farm for the second set started with the invitation howl no response then went to mature cotton tail with no response 30 minutes into it so I walked down the hill to see what was around the lake saw nothing and came back to my tripod. looked out in the pasture and there she was just looking for the Mature Cotton Tail.


----------



## chase870

23 December 21
2 Hunters 220 Swift and AR10 in 308 both with thermal
Ichotec call female invite howls
Barrow and Jackson counties
Pastures no cows
Cold little to no wind bright moon
2 Groups heard 
2 seen 
0 killed

Went and hunted a set with a friend of mine, got a group to respond but they were no shows and never got close enough to see them.
I stopped by the Grave Yard on the way home it produces yotes year round. Female invation howl and they lit up but never came out. Gave it a while and played it again and they finanly showed up they hung up for a bit and I gave them s shot of crying kittens. and one was on the way. He Bumb Rushed me just about jumped into my lap never could get him to stop and he got behind a terrace in the field and got by me. Took the shot at the far yote and missed


----------



## chase870

25 December 21
1 Hunter Remington 700 30.06 Leupold Scope
FoxPro Shockwave nutty nut hatch rodent distress and mature cotton tail
Barrow County 
Hard wood ridge with old logging roads 
warm overcast and breezy
0 heard 
0 seen 
0 killed 

Decided to call some during daylight. I set up in a deer stand where I have killed several yotes during the day and called for a while watched a few deer but no yotes showed


----------



## chase870

25 December 21
1 Hunter Rem 700 30.06 w/ 4.5 x 14 glass and Rem 700 220 Swift w/ thermal
foxpro shockwave and Ichotech call howls rodent cat jack rabbit and cotton tail distress calls
Barrow County hardwoods and overgrown pasture 
warm windy and overcast
2 heard 
0 seen 
0 killed

Spent Xmas afternoon hunting La Trans daylight hunt I set up on a hardwood ridge where I have killed a few during the daylight over the years called some with distress calls no action. Hit the invite howl about 30 min before it would have been too dark to see with regular scope no answer. As I was picking up my call I had one howl some down on the river 
After dark I set up in a overgrown pasture and called some was fixing to pick up and had one answer behind me across the road he never came across the road eventually moved to the hardwoods and called another set no action


----------



## Permitchaser

My Foxpro Deadbone E call stopped working yesterday so I looked at their site and saw the Patriot E call that looked promising.  I use mouth calls along with E calls and don't get to go more than 5 times a year so I don't need a $500 call
I noticed Foxpro dosen't  sell the Deadbone anymore
I've killed several coyotes using the Deadbone and mouth calls


----------



## Permitchaser

I also started reading reviews and may look at other ECalls but don't know where to start


----------



## chase870

I have ben more than pleased with the ICHOTECH call have a FOXPRO Shockwave but it had a issue and I eventually set it to them for repair so I became accustomed to the ICHOTECH. I now use the foxpro for day hunts and as a back up call


----------



## Permitchaser

chase870 said:


> I have ben more than pleased with the ICHOTECH call have a FOXPRO Shockwave but it had a issue and I eventually set it to them for repair so I became accustomed to the ICHOTECH. I now use the foxpro for day hunts and as a back up call


thanks man 
I'll a look at them


----------



## Permitchaser

chase870 said:


> I have ben more than pleased with the ICHOTECH call have a FOXPRO Shockwave but it had a issue and I eventually set it to them for repair so I became accustomed to the ICHOTECH. I now use the foxpro for day hunts and as a back up call



Found a icotech gen2 gc350 that I like but doesn't seem to play 2 sounds at once and you have to use a cheat sheet to see what your call list is. My Deadbone worked great but was not programable. I'm calling fox pro and Logitech tomorrow


----------



## Permitchaser

Called FOXPRO  they where very helpful. Sent my Deadbone back.  You know that cheap Deadbone had some features that very expensive units don't have. The fact it will play 2 sounds at once is a great feature. You can't down load additional sounds but the control is easy to read and has the name of the call on each button.  I'll probably get the Patriot form  FP because Icotech deletes a call when you add one


----------



## Turkeytider

Permitchaser said:


> Found a icotech gen2 gc350 that I like but doesn't seem to play 2 sounds at once and you have to use a cheat sheet to see what your call list is. My Deadbone worked great but was not programable. I'm calling fox pro and Logitech tomorrow


Surprised the 350 won’t play two calls at once. My 320 will.


----------



## Permitchaser

Turkeytider said:


> Surprised the 350 won’t play two calls at once. My 320 will.


I looked at that one and it's like my Deadbone you can play 2 at once but you can't load more sounds  I looked all over, even the $600 calls can't play 2 at a time


----------



## geebler

Permitchaser said:


> I looked at that one and it's like my Deadbone you can play 2 at once but you can't load more sounds  I looked all over, even the $600 calls can't play 2 at a time



Most of the FOXPRO calls will play 2 calls together; they call it 'foxfusion' I believe. I know my shockwave has it and I think the majority of their calls have that feature.


----------



## Permitchaser

geebler said:


> Most of the FOXPRO calls will play 2 calls together; they call it 'foxfusion' I believe. I know my shockwave has it and I think the majority of their calls have that feature.


thanks I'll look that up


----------



## Turkeytider

Anybody using predator lights with regular scopes? If so, which ones? LOTS less expensive than night oriented optics. Thanks guys!


----------



## Turkeytider

Anybody using predator lights with regular scopes? If so, which ones? LOTS less expensive than night oriented optics. Thanks guys!


----------



## Permitchaser

Mine is a Vastfire. Reaches out about 150 yds. Sits on top of my scope and has 3 lens red/green.  I think I got t at Amazon. It came with a charger and 2 batteries and I'm cheap


----------



## Eagleview1

Turkeytider said:


> Anybody using predator lights with regular scopes? If so, which ones? LOTS less expensive than night oriented optics. Thanks guys!


That’s how I started before night vision and now thermal. Sniper hog lights LRX 50 with red module mounted on a 17wsm.


----------



## Permitchaser

I've noticed fox and bobcat season is till the end of February here in GA.  I guess if they come in while coyote hunting with an e call.  It's ok to take them


----------



## Eagleview1

Permitchaser said:


> I've noticed fox and bobcat season is till the end of February here in GA.  I guess if they come in while coyote hunting with an e call.  It's ok to take them


Nope, only coyotes in GA with e call. I have a couple mfk diaphragms and 2 different Zepps rattlers that I use when pursuing fox and bobcat.


----------



## Eagleview1

There’s a sticky at the top of the trapping and predator hunting forum that explains all about e calls and what you can’t take while using them, that way you don’t end up with DNR paying you a visit. I didn’t know when I got my first foxpro, but luckily I saw the sticky post which list the actual regulations.


----------



## Permitchaser

I read the sticky. Once when I was bow hunting and using a fawn distress I called in a bobcat but as I was starting to draw it disappeared


----------



## sleepr71

Only Coyotes can be shot using E-Calls ?


----------

